# Sex with co workers



## EMTIsee (Jan 24, 2016)

Does this happen anywhere else, Just noticed it with a new paramedic joined. Seem to be some serious butt slapping and sneak kissing going on. Fine with me, I haven't had sex in sometime, get it while it's hot! EMS is strange sometimes.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 24, 2016)

It happens... Is usually messy. 

... And TMI.


----------



## cprted (Jan 24, 2016)

Workplace romances and flings occur in Paramedicine just like any other workplace.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2016)

It's the only way I still get my yearly raise


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 24, 2016)

I've seen it. Never participated in it though. Workplace relationships, even if it's very casual, truly NSA sex, can be very messy.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 24, 2016)

I've seen it too with a couple of nurses in a relationship. Administration frowns upon it, especially if you aren't necessarily trying to hide it. One of the nurses ended up moving to a different hospital.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 24, 2016)

When I was a supervisor I started dating one of my employees. Was it right? No, but it was worth it. Married her last April.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 25, 2016)

My wife would disapprove.  I don't care what coworkers do as long as it does not impact pt care.


----------



## Meursault (Jan 25, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> truly NSA sex


A misuse of taxpayer money, possibly illegal, definitely unethical, and not all that secret despite exhaustive denials? That really is a great analogy for people having sex on the job!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 25, 2016)

Meursault said:


> A misuse of taxpayer money, possibly illegal, definitely unethical, and not all that secret despite exhaustive denials? *That really is a great analogy for people having sex on the job!*


Yep. ...and it's a good analogy in more ways than one!


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 25, 2016)

It is not an EMS thing, it is not a Police thing, it is not a Hospital thing....it is a human thing. Period. People in every profession date their coworkers, marry them, hook up, and everything in between. 

Very few people venture outside their neighborhood or their work zone, so where will you screen potential bed mates...work of course!

People who say this is prevalent within a certain field are only offering their perspective as they have never been in another field. Very few people switch from office work to EMS or vice versa and therefore do not see or experience that sex among coworkers is as old as the day is long. Or if and when they switch they are in a different place in their own lives and simply do not realize it or are unable to be a part of it.

It's great being a human...


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jan 25, 2016)

One difference I have seen between the "office" world and the EMS world, however, is an attempt to "appear" to adhere to a professional code of conduct within the office world. People in EMS seem to either be so low paid as to disregard professionalism, or they feel as if they'll always get a "first warning" due to the backing of a union. Contrast this with people who almost MUST have a bachelor's degree to work in their field, get paid more, might work in an at-will-employment state, and the "cost" of breaking a professional code of conduct is much more severe. It certainly happens everywhere, but I would estimate that a higher amount of people in EMS try to hide it.

Couple that with a profession where you hear and see clients secrets all day and are expected to keep them (which EMS generally does very well), and people expect that coworkers that see or overhear something will keep their mouth shut.


----------



## Fry14MN (Jan 25, 2016)

I worked with a friend of mine who ended up sleeping with our boss.  That fling turned into dating which turned into a relationship which turned into her now being pregnant and them trying to figure out when to get married and how to buy a house....Not my thing.

Note: This is my non EMS job.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 25, 2016)

I very much agree with AK on this... it's a _human_ thing. When you look at things, we're really tribal people. We just don't normally realize it. We look for mates in places that are familiar to us, in the hope that we find someone that has a compatible personality.


----------



## Flying (Jan 25, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> I very much agree with AK on this... it's a _human_ thing. When you look at things, we're really tribal people. We just don't normally realize it. We look for mates in places that are familiar to us, in the hope that we find someone that has a compatible personality.


I, Flying of the BLS clan, will marry off my daughter to the one who retrieves the missing regulators on our trucks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2016)

Flying said:


> I, Flying of the BLS clan, will marry off my daughter to the one who retrieves the missing regulators on our trucks.


Tempting


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 25, 2016)

Perhaps it is a mentality thing on my part, but the last thing I'm thinking about on a fairly busy day and up is sex, let alone anything sexual. I could not imagine going to grope a friend with benefits between patients or even just tasks. Between the nastiness from wherever a patient's been, bodily fluids, drama, and emotions of the situation, the last thing I want to do is go and fool around with someone in the corner. Not in the ED. Yick. That said, those side relationships exist between staff, but are always pretty quiet and strictly out of work, and when supervisors or up find out, they are cool, but shifts are instantly separated. Why risk it? Of course this is all on-shift stuff. I guess I don't care what you do off-shift as long as it stays there.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 25, 2016)

I work at the same place as my hubs. I only work on the EMS side but he works on both the fire and EMS sides. 
We are professional, not partners at work... 
If we are doing the "child swap" between our shifts, we will kiss and say bye..no one finds it weird as of yet. If we run a call together, you can't tell we have a personal relationship..... Unless we start bickering about a 12 leads (obviously not in front of the patient..) 
" that is a u-wave!"
"What is wrong with you? That is defiantly not a u-wave!"


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 25, 2016)

Dating? Sure. 
Sex? Sure.
Sex at work? HELL NO


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 26, 2016)

It happens. Granted I've had people from other areas in my job like fire and PD that I have to interact while on scene, try to get into my pants. No. Just no. That **** is not my thing and I rather not dip my pen in company ink. Or even with nearby departments.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 26, 2016)

Meh, different strokes for different folks.

Have done it myself, some ended well, some ended poorly. I have no ivory tower in this discussion. I do have a second perspective now...as an employer....it REALLY sucks when it happens among my staff. Causes many headaches, drama and sometimes just bad shyte. Other times, though I have seen it happen and the employees are still together or some have actually married.

So despite the trouble...meh, it is life.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 26, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Sex at work? HELL NO



Duh. Can you imagine sex in an ambulance? 
MRSA and c-diff on all the bits and pieces?


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 26, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Duh. Can you imagine sex in an ambulance?
> MRSA and c-diff on all the bits and pieces?


I was thinking more of a station based service, but still that would be pretty gross on an ambulance.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 26, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> I was thinking more of a station based service, but still that would be pretty gross on an ambulance.


Even in a station. 

Nasty.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 26, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Can you imagine sex in an ambulance?



No need to imagine....right or wrong, my sheepish grin when I am rocking on my front porch at age 90 will say it all.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 26, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Duh. Can you imagine sex in an ambulance?
> MRSA and c-diff on all the bits and pieces?



But... but... thats what makes it romantic...


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 26, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> But... but... thats what makes it romantic...


Agreed. 
There's few things in this world more attractive then fouriners gangrene.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 26, 2016)

Would I date a coworker: Hell Yeah.
Sex with a coworker: Only if we're dating
Enough said.....If anyone has any cute guy coworkers in the bay area, feel free to send em my way!


----------



## Gurby (Jan 26, 2016)

Worked a 24 with a girl I have a mini crush on.  We were the only people at base for the overnight, 2nd in line for 911 coverage, there is a separate room with 2 beds just for the overnight crew.... Can't say the thought didn't cross my mind...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 26, 2016)

Pervs


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 1, 2016)

Lol, I notice all the females are against it. And the men are for it. Or not against it lol.


----------



## ThadeusJ (Feb 1, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Agreed.
> There's few things in this world more attractive then fouriners gangrene.


I've got leprosy. What's eating you?


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 1, 2016)

Run with scissors said:


> Lol, I notice all the females are against it. And the men are for it. Or not against it lol.



It takes two to tango....they are just better at keeping quiet and giving the perception of disapproval.


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 1, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> It takes two to tango....they are just better at keeping quiet and giving the perception of disapproval.



Gotcha lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 1, 2016)

I did it. Ended badly 100% recommend you not made the same mistake I did.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 2, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I did it. Ended badly 100% recommend you not made the same mistake I did.



More than once or twice...some was good, some was bad. So hard to say...we humans are a tricky lot.


----------

